# xien leng rtg



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

heres my rtg from xien leng. ive had him for almost 8 years! still going strong!!!


----------



## clutch (Apr 25, 2010)

swt looking aro!!!


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

That thing is massive!! When u gonna make a feeding video?


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

eternity302 said:


> That thing is massive!! When u gonna make a feeding video?


come over and ill show you lol. he eats hikari aro pellets, massivore, prawn, and his fav, whole smelt!


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

I'm not sure if you want me over... I might not leave... and when you're not looking, I might just swap your dats with tiger barbs LOL! hahaha!!!!


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Seen this aro many times already. Is this aro still aggressive?


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

lol still after my st huh. you better be switching him with a massive tbarb lol.

earl - yea hes still very aggressive. beats on the widebar a lot.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

see all the missing black scales!? poor tiger. my rtg's punching bag


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

m_class2g said:


> see all the missing black scales!? poor tiger. my rtg's punching bag


You can drop that off to my tank and it won't be a punching bag anymore. lol!:lol:


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

LOL! Earl, stay away! I called it first! At least i'm offering him a tiger barb! HAHA!
Those fish are massive! But how old is the ST? and the FF? or is the FF gone already?


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

eternity302 said:


> LOL! Earl, stay away! I called it first! At least i'm offering him a tiger barb! HAHA!
> Those fish are massive! But how old is the ST? and the FF? or is the FF gone already?


i got the widebar when he was 9-10 inches. this was almost 4 years ago. hes 16+ inches now. so steady growth rate!

ff is gone. i had to get rid of him when he decided to suck on my prego marble motoro at that time. i really liked that ff too and had him for roughly 2 yrs.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Bessfudge said:


> Students have to avoid such companies because at the end of it, they will give you poorly written work which is far from creative writing essays . Test out the outline to be certain that the thoughts discussed stream orderly from one to the other . Salary caps for professional athletes buy a term paper online . These are few of many questions students often ask themselves . In addition, each paragraph of the body should begin with a topic sentence, which can be thought of as a little mini-thesis that gets backed up by everything that is written in the paragraph you're working on .
> 
> We also ensure that your superior paper is delivered to you at the right time so that you do not fail to submit your academic paper at the right time research paper writing . There are several writing and citation styles that can be used for writing personal essays for instance MLA, APA, Harvard and even Chicago citation styles . Most students in colleges and tertiary education level institutions would typically ask for essay help for their essay projects would normally check online services whereby those college students could buy them .
> 
> ...


2 Problems here!
First, you're spam! :bigsmile:
Second, if you need to buy an essay, you're going nowhere in life


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

heres an old pic of my rtg dating 5 years ago. ill see if i can find one even older!


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

You know you're only proving to me that u already had an expensive taste in fish since 8 years ago? =)

Umm... he doesn't look as thick in these pictures as he is now... he's just THICK and big!


----------

